# Serien-Infos



## Gucky (2 Juli 2022)

Moin! Ich suche eine Seite im Netz, auf der man erfahren kann: 
ob eine Serie eingestellt wurde, 
ob sie weitergehen wird,
neue Serien, ect.

Kennt da jemand was vernünftiges?
Freue mich auf's Feedback...


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Hallo Gucky,

eine Möglichkeit ist hier: (keine Ahnung, wie vollständig)

www.serienjunkies.de/serien/abgesetzt/


----------



## Gucky (2 Juli 2022)

@jbon : Vielen Dank. Die Adresse hilft mir schon sehr weiter.
Abgesetzte und Verlängerte Serien werden hier akribisch aufgefüht.  🍻


----------



## jbon (2 Juli 2022)

Gucky schrieb:


> @jbon : Abgesetzte und Verlängerte Sereien werden hier akribisch aufgefüht.  🍻


Und vieles ist dann auch verfügbar..


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 Juli 2022)

Bei WIkipedia wird diese Information auch gepflegt. Vor allem die englische ist da immer sehr aktuell. Da steht dann meist oben etwas im Sinne von

>On March 12, 2022 the series was cannceld/renewed for an other season.


----------



## Celtic (3 Juli 2022)

fernsehserien.de – Episodenführer, Spoiler, TV-Serien-Infos


Alle Serien im deutschen Fernsehen: Episodenguides, Spoiler, Sendetermine, DVDs, Videos, Infos und News.




www.fernsehserien.de





immer aktuell .


----------



## Death Row (3 Juli 2022)

MOVIE-INFOS | Dein Portal für Film- und Serieninfos!


Hier ist deine Meinung Programm. Aktuelle News, Kritiken, Trailer sowie Bilder rund um Kino, TV, DVD, Blu-Ray und eine große Forum Community erwarten dich.




www.movie-infos.net


----------



## Gucky (3 Juli 2022)

@Death Row : Die Seite ist, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann, mehr ein Movie-Portal.
Aber abgespeichert habe ich die Seite trotzdem. Man weiß ja nie... 
Danke Dir 🍻


----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)

Was mir noch einfällt, die IMDB hat auch die Serien dabei

www.imdb.com/


----------



## Gucky (5 Juli 2022)

Hallo jbon,
Dein erstgenannter Tipp war bereits ein Volltreffer. Ich habe mich intensiver mit der Seite
beschäftigt und muß sagen: gefällt mir. Noch mal danke dafür... 🍻 

Und dies beweist mir wieder einmal: 
Fragen hilft! Irgendjemand kennt immer die Lösung eines Problems!


----------

